
Justin Trudeau Announces the Queen’s Approval of Canada’s Next Governor General - sgoblin
http://pm.gc.ca/eng/news/2017/07/13/prime-minister-trudeau-announces-queens-approval-canadas-next-governor-general
======
coldtea
Isn't it 2017 already? Make drop the whole royals thing?

